# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  الزول العسل ده  بتعرفوا  ..!؟؟

## بحاري

*"



"







*

----------


## بحاري

*اسمو  بفرحنا  ..  ولعبو  بريحنا  ..!
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*دا منو ياجنا دا
يشبه لى الصادق
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (2 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

بحاري,ابن ادريس



أهااا  خمن  يا بن ادريس  .. علك  تفوز بالجائزة !!
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

دا منو ياجنا دا
يشبه لى الصادق




قررررربتاااا

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					


قررررربتاااا




بمناسبة الجوائز دى تعالى فى الخاص احكى ليك نكتة سمحة شديد
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*انا ما عرفتوا بس ما عسل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ده سليماني وللا شنو ياابو البحور ؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

"



"













ميييييييييين دا
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*انا عرفتو لكن الجائزة شنو يا حبينا الواضح ما فاضح 
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

بمناسبة الجوائز دى تعالى فى الخاص احكى ليك نكتة سمحة شديد




جيتك  ...  بس الخاص  ده ناس كسلاوي بشيلوا فيهو رسوم  هههع

*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

انا ما عرفتوا بس ما عسل




متأكد   يا مهدي 
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ده سليماني وللا شنو ياابو البحور ؟؟؟؟؟




ياااخ  بالغته  يا كسلاوى  .. كدى حاول تاني !!
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

ميييييييييين دا



حزر وفزر  وشغل زر الكميرا !! وارجع لى ورا  !!؟؟
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

انا عرفتو لكن الجائزة شنو يا حبينا الواضح ما فاضح 




يا عباس انا سألتك هسسع  .. يا خوي انت من سألت من الجائزة  اطلع  لينا بره البوست  هههههههه

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ابت تفتح معانا يا برنجى اقصد يا بحارى !!
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يكون حافظ النور 

بعد وقعت فيه العمارة 

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					


جيتك  ...  بس الخاص  ده ناس كسلاوي بشيلوا فيهو رسوم  هههع




الا احكيها ليك يا بحارى 
سوى لى مسكول 
00966501444922
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*يا خوانا بحاري ده يبقي لي زي الكادرينال زول تصريحات ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ياخي الكادرينال قال لناس الهلول انا بظبط ليكم الاستاد وبرجع ليكم قودين لحد يوم الليلة الناس بتمشي المطار 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الراجل دة ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ابت تفتح معانا يا برنجى اقصد يا بحارى !!




ياااخ زول زي ده مابتعرفوهو  يا شماتة آبله طاظا فينا 
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يكون حافظ النور 

بعد وقعت فيه العمارة 





كضباااا  كاااضب  .. يا مجد الدين
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

الا احكيها ليك يا بحارى 
سوى لى مسكول 
00966501444922



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

يا خوانا بحاري ده يبقي لي زي الكادرينال زول تصريحات ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ياخي الكادرينال قال لناس الهلول انا بظبط ليكم الاستاد وبرجع ليكم قودين لحد يوم الليلة الناس بتمشي المطار 



والله يا عباس ناس المنبر لو ما عرفوا الزول ده يكونوا بالغوا  وبالغوا  كمان !!
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الراجل دة ؟؟؟؟



حتى انت يا امام  ما عرفتو   ...  شييييييييييينة  والله !!
*

----------


## بحاري

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (1 من الأعضاء و 5 زائر)


بحاري




الزوار  ما عندهم جوائز  !!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*دا هناااااااي داك يااااخ يااا بحاااري ارح ادينا الجائز خلينا نتخاااارج هع 
*

----------


## بحاري

*


طيب دى احدث  صورة  !!
*

----------


## بحاري

*
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*كرههههههههههههههههههههههههههتنا 
ماعايزين نعرفو زاتو
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*دا مااااكسيم ولا منو
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

كرههههههههههههههههههههههههههتنا 
ماعايزين نعرفو زاتو



بس انت  ما حددت  كرهتك انا   ولا  كرهك البوست  ولا كرهك الزول ده 
هههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

دا مااااكسيم ولا منو



يا رااااااجل  .. ما صاح 
*

----------


## بحاري

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (2 من الأعضاء و 5 زائر)

بحاري,طارق حامد




انا  اسمي  مكتووووب  !!   طيييييب  !!
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*دا اللاعب الجاب قوينين في الهلال
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

بس انت  ما حددت  كرهتك انا   ولا  كرهك البوست  ولا كرهك الزول ده 
هههههههههههههههه





تسكت 
ولا انزلا هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

دا اللاعب الجاب قوينين في الهلال





MANDELA OCANSEY



صاحب هدفين  من الاربعة  ..



مبروووووووووووووووووك  يا مورتا  



الرجاء الحضور  الى  شركة السهم الذهبي - فرع مارسيليا 

سرييييييييييييييع   ...

فى غضون  تلاتة ساعات  لو ما جيت  ..

الجائزة تعتبر  لااااغية  ..


يلا اتحرك  .. 
*

----------


## أبو رشاد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					


MANDELA OCANSEY



صاحب هدفين  من الاربعة  ..



مبروووووووووووووووووك  يا مورتا  



الرجاء الحضور  الى  شركة السهم الذهبي - فرع مارسيليا 

سرييييييييييييييع   ...

فى غضون  تلاتة ساعات  لو ما جيت  ..

الجائزة تعتبر  لااااغية  ..


يلا اتحرك  .. 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله يا بحاري الله يجازي محنك ضحكتنا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*يابحاري رسلت عزو وقال مشي لقاهم قفلو 

انا ماعارف دائر الجائزه حقتي اسي ناو 

انشاء ترسل لي رصيد بي 5 جنيه ههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*لو تانى جاب قونين يامرتضى أضرب الجائزة فى 2
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

لو تانى جاب قونين يامرتضى أضرب الجائزة فى 2




الجائزة التانية على انا بالريال السعودى كمان
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*والله يا بحاري أنا عرفته لكن دخلت متأخر لقيت مورتا جاوب بعد ما إديته خيارات ...

أحييييييييييي الجائزة جلت ...

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

هسه الجائزه طارت

حكاية الطيران اللامه فى البلد دى شنو
بعدين
بحارى ارعوى انت بقيت متزوج وصاحب مسئوليات بطل حركات ناس اواب دى
ماعايز تعقل اصلو
حيرتنا معاك
  الهليل طار والجائزه طارت 
وانت طاير 
ههههههههه
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

هسه الجائزه طارت

حكاية الطيران اللامه فى البلد دى شنو
بعدين
بحارى ارعوى انت بقيت متزوج وصاحب مسئوليات بطل حركات ناس اواب دى
ماعايز تعقل اصلو
حيرتنا معاك
  الهليل طار والجائزه طارت 
وانت طاير 
ههههههههه



يعني بحاري  تباع لحزب ناس ابو جالا والله مكاهين انا  مفتكرك تابع لناس مرتضي وكولا وبقية العقد الفريد طبعا حذفنا عمو مرهف من هذا الحزب 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

يعني بحاري  تباع لحزب ناس ابو جالا والله مكاهين انا  مفتكرك تابع لناس مرتضي وكولا وبقية العقد الفريد طبعا حذفنا عمو مرهف من هذا الحزب 



هههههههههههه
لسه تسجيلو عند ابوجالا بقلم الرصاص
جديد كرت كرتونه
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

هههههههههههه
لسه تسجيلو عند ابوجالا بقلم الرصاص
جديد كرت كرتونه




*

----------

